# Royal Wick Cotton??



## Dexter305 (6/9/17)

Hi Guys,
I created this thread out of pure curiosity. I bought a pack of royal wick at Vapecon because I've heard great things about it. So before I tell you guys what I think about it... I would like to hear your feedback and comments. So anyone who bought and used royal wick recently, please let me know what you think?


----------



## antonherbst (6/9/17)

I have tried it on 2 coils and the flavor was not as it would be compared to cotton bacon v2 with fruit flavors. I might just be using the wrong wire or atty or its not suited to fruit flavors. I am stil in the testing phase and will watch this thread with anticipation due to myself needing help with it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/17)

Royal Wicks is the best wicking cotton I have used so far! I love it big time!


----------



## Christos (6/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Royal Wicks is the best wicking cotton I have used so far! I love it big time!


I also get better flavour from royal wicks and I find it has no cotton taste uless I over wick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have tried it on 2 coils and the flavor was not as it would be compared to cotton bacon v2 with fruit flavors. I might just be using the wrong wire or atty or its not suited to fruit flavors. I am stil in the testing phase and will watch this thread with anticipation due to myself needing help with it.



Same here... I thought I had vapours tongue the whole day! I re wicked with Bacon and boom, all back to 'normal'. 

A pass from me...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/9/17)

Best cotton ever.No fibers when working with it.

But it will come down to your setup and wattage I think.

I love it.Bought 10 packs to keep.

Not cotton taste.Pure from the go.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/9/17)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie (7/9/17)

To me - Crapest cotton I used - Streaky Cotton beats it hands down.


Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 106512
> 
> 
> View attachment 106506



Tickets are too rich for my blood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/9/17)

Deckie said:


> To me - Crapest cotton I used - Streaky Cotton beats it hands down.
> 
> 
> Tickets are too rich for my blood.


Explain why please?


----------



## Deckie (7/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Explain why please?


Flavour was muted - fruits, desserts even menthol vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/9/17)

Deckie said:


> Flavour was muted - fruits, desserts even menthol vapes.




One musn't roll the wick,just use it as is.

It needs to be used as fluffy as possible.

Pinch the tail to pull it through the coil until is is tight in the coil and then trim the excess.

I have noticed that one can compress this wick a lot,like a big piece when rolled can become as thin as a piece of string.

But I really had good results with it.At first I didn't know how to use it.But after a few builds I mastered it and I am really enjoying it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (7/9/17)

@⁨Deckie
You got your cotton upside down you need to turn it around or flavor will be badly Muted
If you look carefully at your cotton you will see little arrows printed on the cotton to indicate which way is up when using the cotton




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @⁨Deckie
> You got your cotton upside down you need to turn it around or flavor will be badly Muted
> If you look carefully at your cotton you will see little arrows printed on the cotton to indicate which way is up when using the cotton
> 
> ...



I havent used or seen royal wicks before but you are joking right brother?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (7/9/17)

Gave my pack away. Back on Streaky Cotton and CBv2.  Also found it to lack flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @⁨Deckie
> You got your cotton upside down you need to turn it around or flavor will be badly Muted
> If you look carefully at your cotton you will see little arrows printed on the cotton to indicate which way is up when using the cotton
> 
> ...


That can't be right

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mahlie (7/9/17)

I like it! Easy to work with, great flavour. Happy to see we have a local stockist.

I'm also a huge fan of Cotton Candy by Lung Candy. I've kicked Cotton Bacon some time ago.


----------



## Sir Vape (7/9/17)

Loving Royal Wick. Still a huge fan of Cotton Bacon though. Even still like the old trusty Muji pads for certain flavs. Just cool that we have a variety now to choose from

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (7/9/17)

I have tried many types of cotton and this is a Winner for me. Like @SAVapeGear I have stocked up with 10 packs too cos its just that good for Me. No cotton taste from the first vape. Great flavour and it wicks well for me on my exocet, skylines and RDA's. I do find however, I change my cotton a bit more often but hey with 10 bags as backup that is no problem.

Royal Wick for me lives by its name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/9/17)

Honestly out of all cotton, I find Kendo the best for flavor and wicks like a dream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (7/9/17)

IMO if one must up|up|down|down|left|right|select|start to get a piece of wicking material to do what its intended to do... it aint worth it. Streaky Cotton works exceptionally well without needing to fluff or manipulate or chant shosholoza backwards while doing the downward dog pose. Bacon just needs a teensy bit of fluffing. Ill stick to Streaky and Bacon V2.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (7/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> One musn't roll the wick,just use it as is.
> 
> It needs to be used as fluffy as possible.
> 
> ...


I know how to wick, been doing it for 2 1/2 years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (7/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @⁨Deckie
> You got your cotton upside down you need to turn it around or flavor will be badly Muted
> If you look carefully at your cotton you will see little arrows printed on the cotton to indicate which way is up when using the cotton
> 
> ...


Yeah I see now, how much of a retarded vaper can I be. Lol good one


----------



## DougP (7/9/17)

Got ja

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/9/17)

Deckie said:


> I know how to wick, been doing it for 2 1/2 years.


But do you know how to wick with Royal Wick?

Didn't question if you can wick or not.

Just stated what I experienced with Royal Wick.


----------



## Deckie (7/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> But do you know how to wick with Royal Wick?
> 
> Didn't question if you can wick or not.
> 
> Just stated what I experienced with Royal Wick.


yes but I'm getting the idea that I'm falling into the stupid vapers category. Streaky Cotton for the win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (7/9/17)

Deckie said:


> yes but I'm getting the idea that I'm falling into the stupid vapers category. Streaky Cotton for the win.


#DoYouEvenWickBro

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## E.T. (7/9/17)

I think my taste buds are wasted, I cant find a difference between, Kendo Gold, Dischem cotton, Jap cotton, CB V2 or the sheets you get free with the RDA's and RTA's.

So I guess I am lucky I use what ever is available and/or cheapest

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/9/17)

Deckie said:


> yes but I'm getting the idea that I'm falling into the stupid vapers category. Streaky Cotton for the win.


Not at all.I know you know your stuff.

Experienced and very long in this game


----------



## Deckie (7/9/17)

skola said:


> #DoYouEvenWickBro


Not expert enough to qualify to use Royal Wicks so I'll stick to what I am qualified to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/9/17)

@Deckie i think i know what you doing wrong. While wicking are you sipping on Tea while eating cucumber sandwiches?

Aparently this is the right wicking method.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JB1987 (7/9/17)

For me personally I find it soaks up juice faster and giving a more dense vape. Using it in a squonker with the exact same coil setup I've been using for a while. Cotton Bacon is great too, nothing wrong with it, but I do prefer Royal Wick.


----------



## Dexter305 (7/9/17)

Hi guys,

Just my two cents on the subject. I am by no means a wicking expert, but can say that I have wicked my share of coils before and have tried a variety of cotton to do it. Now, with that said...I am a bit disappointed with my royal wick experience so far. I have tried several different wicking methods, coil types and juices, but can't seem to get this cotton to do what I want/expect from it.

When wicking, I use the following criteria to judge my work afterwards:

1. Flavour - the cotton must be able to bring out the flavour from the juice
2. Ease of use - the cotton must be easy to work with
3. Wicking - the cotton must be able to transfer the juice to the coils (no matter how big they are)
4. No leaking - this is not really up to the cotton, but more up to your wicking skills
5. Longevity - don't want to re-wick every day!
6. Vapeing experience - Next to flavour, this is probably the most important point for me. Let me explain what I mean by this. I love a smooth, dense, flavourful vape. Normally the smoothest few drags is the 2 or 3 drags after re-wicking your coils and you have primed them to the point where the juice wants to drip off them. I love taking those first few drags, and if I can get every drag after that to be as close to that as possible, I'll consider it a good wick!

To get back to the point, I simply don't get that smooth, flavourful vape from Royal Wick. No matter what I do, there always seem to be a little gargling going on. Also, because it is so soft and fluffy, it is slightly more difficult to work with and don't last that long. I must say, the flavour is not too bad and break-in is very quick.

I think Royal Wick does have a place and might shine on low wattage builds, but find other cottons more suited to my vaping style (big coils, low ohms, plenty watts). These include Bacon V2, Cotton Candy, Native Wicks. I will say, that I was pleasantly surprised by the bag of Streaky Cotton I got as a freebie at Vapecon. Not the softest cotton...but easy to work with and wicks like a champ!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (7/9/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just my two cents on the subject. I am by no means a wicking expert, but can say that I have wicked my share of coils before and have tried a variety of cotton to do it. Now, with that said...I am a bit disappointed with my royal wick experience so far. I have tried several different wicking methods, coil types and juices, but can't seem to get this cotton to do what I want/expect from it.
> 
> ...


Now that, Sir, is a proper response. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stosta (7/9/17)

Am I the only one still using Rayon? 

I've never really felt the need to experiment with different cottons, and maybe one day when I can't get hold of Rayon I might be forced to go and get into trying all sorts of cottons. But Rayon for my fruits and mints, and the just plain ol' UD cotton for anything else.

Anything else I've tried just seems to be cotton, nothing new, nothing special

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/9/17)

Not planning on buying cotton for another year with all the Streaky I got at Vapecon, but hell this thread is fun to watch!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (7/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Deckie i think i know what you doing wrong. While wicking are you sipping on Tea while eating cucumber sandwiches?
> 
> Aparently this is the right wicking method.


I'm going to give it a try tonight .... how many hours is the recommended time one should devote to wicking 1 RTA/RDA correctly?


----------



## Dexter305 (7/9/17)

Andre said:


> Now that, Sir, is a proper response. Thank you.


Thanks Andre,

It seems this is somewhat of a controversial subject. Very glad I created this thread though... fun to read!


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/9/17)

Deckie said:


> I'm going to give it a try tonight .... how many hours is the recommended time one should devote to wicking 1 RTA/RDA correctly?


Should be done in under 15 seconds.


----------



## Marechal (7/9/17)

Stosta said:


> Am I the only one still using Rayon?
> 
> I've never really felt the need to experiment with different cottons, and maybe one day when I can't get hold of Rayon I might be forced to go and get into trying all sorts of cottons. But Rayon for my fruits and mints, and the just plain ol' UD cotton for anything else.
> 
> Anything else I've tried just seems to be cotton, nothing new, nothing special



@Stosta ....Rayon is just another way of spelling MintWick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/9/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just my two cents on the subject. I am by no means a wicking expert, but can say that I have wicked my share of coils before and have tried a variety of cotton to do it. Now, with that said...I am a bit disappointed with my royal wick experience so far. I have tried several different wicking methods, coil types and juices, but can't seem to get this cotton to do what I want/expect from it.
> 
> ...


Very well put sir! 
I also think it's geared more at lower watts because it's natural cotton. 

I could never get the kak taste out of kendo gold unless I went beyond 50W.

That being said, anyone want to swop royal wicks for a bag of kendo or cbv2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/9/17)

Christos said:


> Very well put sir!
> I also think it's geared more at lower watts because it's natural cotton.
> 
> I could never get the kak taste out of kendo gold unless I went beyond 50W.
> ...


how is your stash holding up?


----------



## Christos (7/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> how is your stash holding up?


Can always use more supplies  
Holding up well. Still only on the first bag.

Speaking of stash I need more wire. Finished a spool last night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/9/17)

Christos said:


> Can always use more supplies
> Holding up well. Still only on the first bag.
> 
> Speaking of stash I need more wire. Finished a spool last night.


Are you tying people up again?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/9/17)

Wicks are so interesting 

I like my Jap cotton pads in the RM2 for my tobaccoes. 

Cotton Bacon CB2 is for most other devices and I like it. 

Rayon for my fruity menthols at low power restricted lung definitely feels more crisp and mentholated than the other wicks I've tried. 

Haven't tried the newer wicks of late but am keen to give them a go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (7/9/17)

I tried streaky cotton and cotton bacon once each and wasn't that impressed. I just stick to plain old organic cotton....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (27/11/17)

Deckie said:


> To me - Crapest cotton I used - Streaky Cotton beats it hands down.
> 
> 
> Tickets are too rich for my blood.


Streaky cotton is the worst cotton I have ever used, give clouds but flavour is crap, Royal wicks is king. Thats my opinion. I leave the jury to decide

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/11/17)

When it comes to flavor Kendo is king, followed by CB V2. Especially in a RTA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (27/11/17)

I tried RW and I find CB2 to be better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/17)

I find Royal Wicks to be the best of the bunch for me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/12/17)

I just rewicked 2 rda’s to give royal wick a go. 

Let’s see how things go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (2/12/17)

Anyone watched "Wicking Wars"?

http://www.wickingwars.com

Is this what my life is going to be like once I quit the cigs? Constantly hunting for the right bits and pieces?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/17)

5 packets on special! Yes please!


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> Anyone watched "Wicking Wars"?
> 
> http://www.wickingwars.com
> 
> Is this what my life is going to be like once I quit the cigs? Constantly hunting for the right bits and pieces?



Thanks @SinnerG 
Very interesting

For me, the difference between the various commonly used wicking materials is quite subtle. I also find some are better suited to certain vaping styles as well as flavours.

As long as you wick correctly with a suitable wick i think you will get a great vape. Beyond that it gets very subjective and is highly personal. Thats my view.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ugi (2/12/17)

Royal wicks is epic....got my sirvape birthday packs today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @SinnerG
> Very interesting
> 
> For me, the difference between the various commonly used wicking materials is quite subtle. I also find some are better suited to certain vaping styles as well as flavours.
> ...


I have to agree to different vaping styles. I am finding I have to drip more often than when using streaking cotton. So far I’d say flavour slightly better but for me I’ll stick to streaky purely from a hassle of dripping less often point of view.


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> Anyone watched "Wicking Wars"?
> 
> http://www.wickingwars.com
> 
> Is this what my life is going to be like once I quit the cigs? Constantly hunting for the right bits and pieces?


Not necessarily. I’ve been using the same mod and 2 drippers for over a year but thought I’d give the new cotton a go juuuuust in case it was better than what I was using. 

On the flip side I have mates who buy all the new shiny toys that come out and chop and change weekly. 

You’ll find your happy place...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75 (3/12/17)

On my flo’s I use royal wick. On my bf atty I use kendo gold. I dont have to thin out my tails with royal like I have to with cbv2 and the flavour is on par if not better. The plus side for me with regards to royal is that it wicks like a gattling gun lol but does not last as long as the other variants which makes it suitable for higher builds and MTL IMO. Kendo lasts longer, flavour is great and wicking is no issue when you squonking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tai (3/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> Anyone watched "Wicking Wars"?
> 
> http://www.wickingwars.com
> 
> Is this what my life is going to be like once I quit the cigs? Constantly hunting for the right bits and pieces?


Yip , welcome to the rabbit hole my friend. Draw the line anywhere you see fit though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (3/12/17)

Tai said:


> Yip , welcome to the rabbit hole my friend. Draw the line anywhere you see fit though...


I'll let my bank manager draw that line 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/12/17)

Royal wick cotton is a new favorite of mine when it comes to wicking my gear. Its easy, fluffy and awesome flavor. I have worked with CBv2 and streaky and this just works perfectly every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/17)

Yip I have to agree... love Royal Wicks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hazard (26/3/20)

Hi All, just got two packs of Royal wick for the first time, i see some mixed reviews looking at the older posts, i have been only using TFC, but couldn't get my hands on any last minute today, can anyone let me know how it vapes compared to TFC.
going to rewick some atty's tomorrow, just curious for now what others have experienced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/3/20)

I also bought my first 2 packets recently but never got to experience them. @M.Adhir says once you go the Royal route, there’s no come back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/3/20)

Hazard said:


> Hi All, just got two packs of Royal wick for the first time, i see some mixed reviews looking at the older posts, i have been only using TFC, but couldn't get my hands on any last minute today, can anyone let me know how it vapes compared to TFC.
> going to rewick some atty's tomorrow, just curious for now what others have experienced.



Hi @Hazard - I was first introduced to Royal Wick by Mr Fisher a while back. It was his go to wick for his Red Pill in the Billet Box and Skyline I think - before TFC. 

I found it worked very well with fruity menthols for me at around 20-30 Watts - restricted lung.

I still use it in my Skyline and enjoy it a lot. 

For strong tobaccoes, MTL I still use CB V2 - got an earthiness and roundness that I love.

I have tried TFC in one or two of the setups I use Royal Wicks in and haven't noticed any difference. Also good. Maybe, the Royal Wicks just feels slightly crisper on my fruity menthols because I am more used to it. But in a blind test I probably would not easily tell the difference.

I suppose at lowish powers with fruity menthols its perhaps much of a muchness.

I need to do more testing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/20)

I use the Royal mostly in my BB or small rba’s and rta’s as I think it wicks better than anything else in this application. Seems a lot “softer” and puffier to work with when wicking, been using it sparingly as I only have a bit left. Need to get some once payday comes around again.

To me it’s the best as I’ve used it a lot over my vaping time, and I don’t get a cotton taste, and it shines at lower wattages imho. Enjoy your experimentation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

